# Best Semi-Auto Goose Gun?



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking for a reliable Semi-Auto, Wondering what people's experiences have been with:
Maxus-
SBE2-
Vinci-
SX3-
Extrema 2-
Versa Max-


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I would check out a Benelli M2. I've had mine for 3 years now and it hasn't failed me yet. It may not shoot 3.5" shells, but if you have some restraint to shoot closer shots, it works just fine.


----------



## MCFowler (Jan 27, 2012)

Beyond the Xtrema 2, Beretta now has the Xtreme and it looks bad ***. I have Berettas and Brownings (I like gas operated autos) and have had great luck with both. And the SX3 is a kissing cousin to the Browning line. Benellis can suck it! ..jk... Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

SBE 2


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

SBE II. About 3500 rounds through mine without a single malfunction. Sure they may recoil a bit more than a gas-op gun, but it's still a ton less than any pump. Besides...if you can't take a little recoil from high velocity waterfowl loads...you might wana take up golf...or needle point. :roll:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Any of those guns would be a good choice with proper cleaning every once in a while.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything but a Benelli. I'd say SX3 is probably the best gun I've seen. But there is a reason I still shoot an 870.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

I own 2 SX3s and love the guns, I just bought an SBE2 because I love how the gun shoulders for me. I also own a Benelli Ultra Lt too and this is the culprit for me splurging on and SBE2 because I loved how that gun shouldered and they have a similar feel.


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

I have an SX2 and an SX3 and neither has ever failed me after thousands of rounds. They are also the easiest to disassemble and clean out of all the semi-auto shotgunsI have ever seen.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Berretta all the way!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Chevy/Ford/Dodge- but really its Toyota and Berettas.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

sx3 3 1/2 in


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Browning Auto!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

SBE2


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

Benelli all the way!! :sniper:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

SBE2 for sure!!!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought a Versa Max this year and it worked great...


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

9manfan said:


> Bought a Versa Max this year and it worked great...


Well...there's ONE. oke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

dsm16428 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a Versa Max this year and it worked great...
> ...


Always been a remington guy I guess, worked great , no problems at all, I take it your not a remington man.... oke:....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

SX3 only had problems with light dove loads this year.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

SX3....put about 2.5 cases through mine since October and haven't had a single jam or any issues for that matter.

Had it for 4 years now and have only had a few problems that were my fault, and not the guns. Love it!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

9manfan said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > 9manfan said:
> ...


Sure I am!...of anything they made BEFORE 2002. Everything after, including the 870 (of which I own 2) are a huge step down in quality. Don't even get me started on the versacrap or the 887 either! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

remington versa max for me too.

worked very well through the regular season, can't wait to test it on spring snows.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

dsm16428 said:


> Sure I am!...of anything they made BEFORE 2002. Everything after, including the 870 (of which I own 2) are a huge step down in quality. Don't even get me started on the versacrap or the 887 either! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Have you owned one ( versa max )and if you have, what problems did you have with the gun, just curious.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

extrema 2 all the way take any other gun or a sbe 2 and put them in temps below zero wich there are many days in nodak late season and you will see the extrema out do them all its the most durable toughest gun out there imo and i have owned them all!!!!!!!! and have had to give my gun to many sbe2 guys i have hunted with in cold weather


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I prefer using a minigun in 7.62 mm soft points.... :rollin: :rollin:

There is no best shotgun! Why do people always ask this question? Whatever shotgun shoulders and fits you best is the one you should use. I have seen people with a fancy SBE2 get shown up with a person with a rusty 870.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nick Roehl said:


> SX3 only had problems with light dove loads this year.


I had the same problem last summer. Their is a silver colored piston that you slide on to the magazine right before you put the barrel on. That piston has a spring inside of it. That spring was broken on my gun and it did the same exact thing your gun is doing. I ordered a new piston and the gun worked flawlessly.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Before i posted that i went to grab my gun so i could try to explain the piston thing better and couldn't find it. :-? still don't know where it is


----------



## cut_em2324 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's all about personal preference just like anything else in this world.....I have shot several of the guns mentioned....sx3 beretta extrema and a couple more and haven't necessarily disliked any of them...just a flaw here and there....But I've been shooting the super Vinci this year and I havent had any complaints whatsoever and I really love shooting the gun....I try to stay biased on questions as these but as I said its about personal preference....go out and shoot as many as u can and talk to as many ppl as u can!! :thumb:U


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

9manfan said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I am!...of anything they made BEFORE 2002. Everything after, including the 870 (of which I own 2) are a huge step down in quality. Don't even get me started on the versacrap or the 887 either! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> ...


Don't need to own one. Used to sell em. The guys at my old store and the Gander Mountain I used to work at simply can't seem to give those turds away. I did take a very close look at them when they came in though. Fit well, balanced great, Trigger was so so, but still better than my SBE II trigger. The gas port adjustment system using the shell as the block is a novel idea, but I see too many problems down the road as the gun gets fowled and starts to misfeed and jam or worse fail alltogether. The bad thing and it was glaring is when I cycled the bolt handle just a few and noticed metal shavings in the palm of my hand?...not good. So I tried it with the other 6 that were on the shelves between the two stores...same thing. Metal dust/shavings and obvious wear marks in a brand new gun. Those 6 guns are still on the shelves btw. Ever since they came out. For the money, and let's face it, they ain't exactly cheap!, you should be able to and can find a much better built gun in a Benelli, a Browning, a Winchester or a Berreta.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

dsm16428 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> > dsm16428 said:
> ...


I will have to keep an eye on mine, I just cleaned it awhile back and didn't notice any of that, but will watch for it down the road....


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> I prefer using a minigun in 7.62 mm soft points.... :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> There is no best shotgun! Why do people always ask this question? Whatever shotgun shoulders and fits you best is the one you should use. I have seen people with a fancy SBE2 get shown up with a person with a rusty 870.


I know how to shoot bucko, hence me asking about reliability, not whats going to make you a better shooter.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wetland Warriors said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer using a minigun in 7.62 mm soft points.... :rollin: :rollin:
> ...


Pretty much any semi auto manufactured today is reliable if you clean and maintain it. I shoot a SBE2 and i love it.


----------

